# Kohler Problem (help) !!!!!!!



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

Model Sv600 Spec.no. Sv600-0009 Serial No. 3500701573 Build Date 01 07 05. The Original Problem Was Engine Backfired And Stopped Running.
I Found Bent Ex. Valve And Push Rod.i Replaced The Battery,keyway,new Head And Valves,push Rods.now During Engine Cranking, Engine Cranks Hard And (slowly) And Pops Violently Thru The Carburetor And Will Not Run.could This Be An Ignition Module Problem Or Can These Modules Cause Timing To Be Off Enough To Cause Popping Thru Carb. In Other Words Does The Module Either Work Or Not Work. Spark Is Good Fuel Is Good.valves Are Adjusted To Spec.will Not Start On Carb Spray.engine Has Only 40 Hrs. On It And Is In A 1000 Series Cub Cadet From Home Depot.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Recheck the flywheel key, it really sounds like it's sheared.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you also replace the spark plug??


----------



## Wendell morton (Apr 16, 2010)

TownWrench said:


> Model Sv600 Spec.no. Sv600-0009 Serial No. 3500701573 Build Date 01 07 05. The Original Problem Was Engine Backfired And Stopped Running.
> I Found Bent Ex. Valve And Push Rod.i Replaced The Battery,keyway,new Head And Valves,push Rods.now During Engine Cranking, Engine Cranks Hard And (slowly) And Pops Violently Thru The Carburetor And Will Not Run.could This Be An Ignition Module Problem Or Can These Modules Cause Timing To Be Off Enough To Cause Popping Thru Carb. In Other Words Does The Module Either Work Or Not Work. Spark Is Good Fuel Is Good.valves Are Adjusted To Spec.will Not Start On Carb Spray.engine Has Only 40 Hrs. On It And Is In A 1000 Series Cub Cadet From Home Depot.


I think you have a bent or broken flywheel key and thus the engine is out of time.


----------

